# summer sausage into hard salami



## strietcar (Jan 10, 2016)

can you make summer sausage that is smoked and cured at I. t. 165,put in basement,hang to air dry,rub cooking oil on case to keep  mold off it,will it turn into hard salami?, would it be safe to eat?


----------



## strietcar (Jan 10, 2016)

I saw it on a video on sausage making,never gave me any more detals then that,any suggestions.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 10, 2016)

Summer sausage is supposed to be OK at room temps. Turning into hard salami? It's cooked meat. It will dry but won't taste like salami.


----------



## strietcar (Jan 12, 2016)

ok,.thank you, I will have too try


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 12, 2016)

Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 12, 2016)

From what I have read, I think, you can't dry age meat once it is cooked....   I has to be raw and a certain amount of salt added to keep bacteria under control...  also, nitrate should have been added to keep botulism from growing during the long term drying process...


----------



## mowin (Jan 12, 2016)

Think Daves right. Mix needed cure #2, where SS uses cure #1. Also think I read on SMF that the cure cooks out of the mix? If so hanging cooked meat might not be a wise decision.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 12, 2016)

Isn't summer sausage shelf stable?


----------



## ak1 (Jan 12, 2016)

It is, but I think he's trying to go in a different direction with it. I think I get it, it's... for lack of a better term "summer salami"


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 12, 2016)

Well ....in that case no cure#2 needed.


----------



## georgebell7941 (Jan 13, 2016)

I agree with SmokinAl, meat should be raw


----------



## strietcar (Jun 3, 2016)

sausage dried out,sorry it took so long to respond,way to hard,


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 3, 2016)

Use of cure #1 for SS will not turn it into a hard dry cured salami. Your risk of spoilage is great. Yes it will dry. You could have mixed in ECA and let the SS dry up in the fridge 9semi dry)

Cure #2 ferments with the dextrose to aid in dry cure salami.

Just my way here. Do what works best for you but be safe.

Prague Powder #1

Also called Insta-Cure and Modern Cure. Cures are used to prevent meats from spoiling when being cooked or smoked at low temperatures (under 200 degrees F). This cure is 1 part sodium nitrite (6.25%) and 16 parts salt (93.75%) and are combined and crystallized to assure even distribution. As the meat temperate rises during processing, the sodium nitrite changes to nitric oxide and starts to ‘gas out’ at about 130 degrees F. After the smoking /cooking process is complete only about 10-20% of the original nitrite remains. As the product is stored and later reheated for consumption, the decline of nitrite continues. 4 ounces of Prague powder #1 is required to cure 100 lbs of meat. A more typical measurement for home use is 1 level tsp per 5 lbs of meat. Mix with cold water, then mix into meat like you would mix seasonings into meat.

Prague Powder #2

Used to dry-cure products. Prague powder #2 is a mixture of 1 part sodium nitrite, .64 parts sodium nitrate and 16 parts salt. (1 oz. of sodium nitrite with .64 oz. of sodium nitrate to each lb. of salt.) It is primarily used in dry-curing Use with products that do not require cooking, smoking, or refrigeration. This cure, which is sodium nitrate, acts like a time release, slowly breaking down into sodium nitrite, then into nitric oxide. This allows you to dry cure products that take much longer to cure. A cure with sodium nitrite would dissipate too quickly. Use 1 oz. of cure for 25 lbs. of meat or 1 level teaspoon of cure for 5 lbs. of meat when mixing with meat. When using a cure in a brine solution, follow a recipe.


----------

